# iGMT hợp tác Scaled Agile đào tạo SAFe



## thanhmai2501 (20/9/19)

Scaled Agile - doanh nghiệp Mỹ mang đến iGMT lợi thế cung cấp các khoá học cho nhân sự IT và hàng trăm nghìn doanh nghiệp ICT tại Việt Nam.

iGMT (Institute of Global Management & Technology) là đối tác đầu tiên và duy nhất tại Việt Nam của Scaled Agile trong chiến lược triển khai các khóa học đào tạo nhân lực ngành phát triển các sản phẩm về công nghệ thông tin tại Việt Nam và Đông Nam Á.

Thành lập năm 2012, Scaled Agile tại Mỹ có trụ sở tại Colorado, là nhà cung cấp các giải pháp, phương pháp phát triển phần mềm thông qua cơ sở kiến thức, kỹ năng nền và các website về SAFe với các chương trình học chất lượng cao, cấp chứng chỉ và kết nạp thành viên cho người tham gia.

Thông qua các khóa học và cấp chứng chỉ, với mạng lưới đối tác toàn cầu và một cộng đồng đang lớn mạnh từng ngày, Scaled Agile giúp các doanh nghiệp xây dựng hệ thống, tăng cường sự tham gia của nhân viên và cải thiện kết quả kinh doanh. Scaled Agile hiện có hơn 450.000 chuyên gia được đào tạo chuyên nghiệp, tại hơn 110 quốc gia. Nhiều khách hàng của doanh nghiệp Mỹ thuộc nhóm công ty Fortune 100.

_




Khóa học Leading SAFe doiGMT hợp tác Scaled Agile triển khai._​
Khóa học đầu tiên Leading SAFe do iGMT hợp tác với Scaled Agile được tổ chức tại lầu 5, số 62 Trần Quang Khải, phường Tân Định, quận 1, TP HCM vào hai ngày 28-29/9.

Leading SAFe được ông Phạm Ngọc Thanh Nhân - Giám đốc iGMT cho biết phù hợp cho các Scrum Master, Agile Coach, Product Owner muốn nâng cao kỹ năng quản lý, điều phối hiệu quả và thành công cho việc quản lý dự án phát triển sản phẩm công nghệ thông tin (Hardware, Firmware, Software) cần làm việc với nhiều người, nhiều nhóm, nhiều bộ phận khác nhau dựa trên Scaled Agile Framework (SAFe) 4.6.

Khóa học cung cấp một hệ thống đầy đủ các công cụ dành cho một công ty phát triển phần mềm từ nhỏ cho đến rất lớn, gồm bộ mindset, skillset, và toolset, do Scaled Agile xây dựng, phát triển, dưới sự dẫn dắt của Dean Leffingwell - nhà sáng lập ra Scaled Agile và tác giả của hai cuốn sách Agile Software Requirements và Scaling Software Agility.

_




Ông Phạm Ngọc Thanh Nhân - Giám đốc iGMT._​
Sau khi hoàn tất khóa học, học viên sẽ thi và nhận chứng chỉ SAFe 4 Agilist, do chính Scaled Agile cấp, có giá trị toàn cầu và được tham gia cộng đồng SAFe.

Scaled Agile Framework - SAFe là khuôn khổ để mở rộng hoặc tăng cường Agile trong các doanh nghiệp, hỗ trợ các doanh nghiệp đạt được những lợi ích trong việc phát triển hệ thống và phần mềm Lean-Agile ở các quy mô. Hiện nay, mô hình này được hàng trăm tổ chức lớn trên thế giới sử dụng.

SAFe giúp duy trì, tăng tốc thời gian tiếp cận thị trường, tăng đáng kể năng suất và chất lượng sản phẩm cũng như cải thiện sự gắn kết của nhân viên, từ nhóm quy mô nhỏ lên đến nhóm quy mô lớn.Khuôn khổ giúp các doanh nghiệp giải quyết những thách thức quan trọng gặp phải khi phát triển, cung cấp phần mềm và các hệ thống trong thời gian ngắn nhất, với số người cùng tham gia phát triển lên đến hàng ngàn người.

Chuẩn bị cho khóa học, iGMT sẽ tổ chức gặp gỡ chia sẻ đến những người quan tâm. Thời gian vào thứ Bảy, ngày 21/9, từ 9-11h sáng tại lầu 5, số 62 Trần Quang Khải, phường Tân Định, quận 1, TP HCM.

Người tham dự sự kiện sẽ có có cơ hội nhận voucher hỗ trợ lên đến 40% học phí cho lớp Leading SAFe.


----------

